# Swordfest 2006 - Malvern, PA



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

For those of you in Eastern Pennsylvania or the surrounding area, Swordfest is a great place to connect with sword practioners, and to get acquainted with various sword arts (mostly JSA, though we'll hopefully get other styles as well).

Kelly Knight of the Martial Arts and Fitness Center is the host of this event, which is FREE.  For more information, go to this website: http://www.mafcenter.com/swordfest2006.htm

I will be there with Manogue Sensei and the rest of our Yagyu Shinkage Ryu group.  It would be great to see some other MT folks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2006)

About 6 hrs from Buffalo. Not too far to go


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Drawdy Sensei, who teaches Nakamura-ryu, is from Northern Virginia.  He and his group have come to both previous Swordfests.  Last year, we had an Aegis group come from Michigan.  So yes, we get folks coming in from out of town.


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (May 26, 2006)

Dagnabbit! If I didn't already have plans, I would've loved to attend. Maybe next year......


----------



## Swordlady (May 26, 2006)

Hey Rusty...if you're still thinking about coming to Philly next year, the 2007 Sword Fest would be a great time for your visit.  Maybe you could also demonstrate Muso Shinden Ryu.


----------



## socho (May 27, 2006)

we are planning on bringing up a small group again this year.  Will do some Nakamura Ryu, Mugai Ryu and tameshigiri.  Looking forward to seeing 'Little Tigress'.

Dave


----------



## Swordlady (May 27, 2006)

It would be good seeing you and your Nakamura group again, Dave.  :asian:

I'll show you my Little Tigress, if you'll show me your Howard Clark...


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2006)

Hmmm.

I'd consider coming to this, but I'm afraid all the samurai would gang up on me...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Swordlady (May 30, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> I'd consider coming to this, but I'm afraid all the samurai would gang up on me...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Nah...we wouldn't gang up on you.  We're a nice bunch of samurai.  Honest.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

I uploaded a few clips from yesterday's Swordfest.  They are posted in the Members in Motion forum - check them out.


----------

